

Canada Cracks Down On Coding Schools - owenthomas
http://readwrite.com/2013/06/24/canada-cracks-down-on-coding-schools

======
rubiquity
If what they are delivering is in fact a high quality education then I'm sure
as long as they go through all of the necessary channels that Canada requires
then they will be able to continue operating. Instead of complaining they
should have done the proper research beforehand.

